# Wiley Coyote



## bfunk13 (Feb 26, 2013)

Got out to work on a well and found i had a helper.
He hung around for over four hours, sometimes coming within 6-7 feet.
It was tough not to share my lunch with him. I am sure he has been fed and thats why he is so tame.
Sad to say, it never ends well when wild animals are this comfortable around humans.


----------



## fossil (Feb 26, 2013)

Best dog I ever had was 1/4 Coyote, 1/4 Basenji, and 1/2 some sort of fence jumping Terrier.  I can see her in these pics...(or I could see the Coyote in her).  Smart as a whip, territorial and protective to the death.  Long time ago.  Still miss that dog.


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 26, 2013)

It almost looks tame/timid? 

I work in Downtown Cleveland Ohio. The MetroParks run right through my Work, the deer and coyotes here are absolutely amazing (size of Bucks is unreal) and they are willing to come right up to you. I live about 60 miles away from work. 

Beautiful creatures they are. Just unaware of there own instinct (or until its least expected). They have become domesticated and that's almost scary? 

Seeing them at work, and then at home, is like 2 different worlds. And 60 miles is the difference.


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't dance with him,...you'll get a name for it.


----------



## SlyFerret (Feb 27, 2013)

Has the coyote population in the US been growing rapidly?  We have them all over the place here in Central Ohio now.  I don't remember that being the case even 10 years ago.  The ones around here are getting pretty bold, too.

I was traveling for work last year and got a call from my wife.  She said that a Coyote was out back circling one of our cats and didn't know what to do.  I told her to grab a couple of pans and go bang them together, yell, and make a bunch of noise outside to scare it away.  She took my advice and retrieved the cat (unharmed).  When she got back in the house, she realized that she was wearing nothing but her bra and panties!

The things I miss when I travel...

-SF


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 27, 2013)

I feel bad for the poor bahstid. I know a lot of hunters that kill them for no apparent sensible reason (yes, I am a hunter). I have a ton of respect for them and their survival instincts.


----------



## lukem (Feb 27, 2013)

We are filthy with coyotes around here...seems to be more every year.


----------



## Shane N (Feb 27, 2013)

We have lots of them and wolves here. Both populations are exploding. Deer populations are taking a beating. Lots of livestock getting killed too.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 27, 2013)

That's a pretty cute pup.

Predators are kept in check by prey populations. If they eat too many they starve. It's the herbivore overpopulation that upsets the apple cart. Coyotes are efficient rodent eaters, and rodents cost the us $900billion/year in lost grain. They also eat a lot of berries and bugs.

I have lost spring chickens to a mama coyote and worry about losing cats. She's just trying to make a living and my job is to make it hard for her.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2013)

I no longer have a single outside cat.  The yotes are so thick it is redonkulous.  Now if I could just get them to go after opossum and skunks, maybe I could learn to live with them.  But alas - it doesn't appear that they are on the yotes menu.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 28, 2013)

you slather anything in BBQ sauce and it becomes appetizing....just sayin


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2013)

I would need one looong handled basting brush for me to slather up a skunk.


----------



## Shane N (Feb 28, 2013)

I've had skunk before. It wasn't too bad. Our church does a wild game feed every year. I've had some really odd meat.


----------



## Jags (Feb 28, 2013)

I used to participate in a wild game dinner (beer tender - imagine that).  Had some really strange stuff as well.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 28, 2013)

Never ate skunk at a wild game feed before, but between all that beer and food, I'm sure I smelled like one afterwards a time or two......... .


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 28, 2013)

I have lived in various locations, all about 40 miles from NYC for 40+ years and have only regularly heard coyotes howling at night for the last 5 years or so. They must be moving in for all the deer.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 28, 2013)

bfunk 13-Maybe you should have taken your dog to work??  That would have been interesting!

Nce pics...remember, the poor guy is just trying to make a living, too.

Slyferret-I'm suprised that there aren't a bunch of hearth.com members volunteering for your back yard circling your cat! 

Shane, Jags, Scotty-  Used to attend the wild game feeds around these parts also.  They seemed to have deminished in their popularity, though.  The nicer ones were called "Wild game feeds"  While the more blunt ones were called "Nuts and guts feed"!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2013)

Raised in West Texas I learned to shoot from cow killing coyotes, not the Army. I will never be able to abide the things.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 28, 2013)

you wouldn't believe the damage they do to the deer population here in Pa. It's mind boggling. The crazy thing is, they are getting really brash...a couple years ago, one charged across the field in broad daylight towards our house when the wife let our jack russel out to do her thing one morning.....wife saw it coming and ran out on the deck which twarted it's charge...


----------



## save$ (Feb 28, 2013)

I think it was one of those that got my 17 yr old cat.  They are getting bold.   We have another cat (who found us) she is strictly an  indoor cat.  My dogs are two labs at 100 lbs each.  So far, nothing messes with them.  
We had deer come in our yard and eat our shrubs.  But now, they don't come in.  Deer are still plentiful even with the coyotes.
We feed wild birds, but that is all I feed voluntarily.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2013)

I am transitioning the Woodpile Panther cat to indoors. Always in at night now. Before bed we go for a little walk like the dog folks do and I am "heeled" when we do it due to the yote population increase around here.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 1, 2013)

SlyFerret said:


> When she got back in the house, she realized that she was wearing nothing but her bra and panties!
> 
> The things I miss when I travel...
> 
> -SF


pics or it NEVER happened, Sly.....

My neighbors think I'm crazy (most of them are family), I go outside all the time with nothing but a towel on......I know, I know......TMI......


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2013)

Why am I thinking "mosquito bites"??


----------



## Delta-T (Mar 1, 2013)

clanging pots and pans also scare away mosquitos...is old "indian trick" i learn in high desert of southwest...never got me 1 skeeter bite. does not work for cactus...they stand their ground.


----------



## save$ (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> *I go outside all the time with nothing but a towel on*.


That must be little awkward when you are working up the wood pile!  Hope you at least have shoes on and eye protection!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm always going out wearing just a T-shirt and boxer shorts . . . I always tell my wife that any passing motorists or our neighbors will think I am wearing shorts . . . she says they'll know they are boxer shorts. So far no one has called the cops on me for public indecency.


----------



## save$ (Mar 1, 2013)

She is right, but I don't think you can be harassed because Maine law refers to being "exposed". 
I went out one late night dressed in boxers and a tee shirt.  I had some slippers on.   All I wanted to do was get a bag of pellets from the garage.   It was cold and there was some slush on the wheelchair ramp.   My feet went out from under me.  I hit my head and got a concussion.   My entire backside was wet from the slush.  We live in the woods and no one could see me.   Ever since then, I have kept a good supply of pellets in the enclosed porch and I put something better on my feet if I need to go to the garage for something.


----------

